#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Truss aarden .....

## JeroentjE

Het is verplicht .. doen jullie 't ?

Tssssss.

----------


## DJ Pim

Kan dit ook bij een lichtstand?


Greetz,
DJ Pim

----------


## EP Woody

kunnen of moeten, eigenlijk moet het ook, want stel dat er spanning/stroom op je stand staat, ( met rubber voeten) en iemand pakt die stand vast, dan hebbie mooi een probleem.

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## rigger

Als je lampen geaard zijn,en met ijzeren haken zijn opgehangen en je verdeelblok met g-haak (multi in wcd uit) geaard is en de dimmers ook,
zit alles aan de aarde, en is er niets aan de hand.
Anders zou ik toch een aarde draad mee laten kopen dat is toch niet zoveel werk tape hem gewoon aan een kabel vast hoef je ook geen extra kabel te trekken.
Genoeg meegemaakt dat de trus prikt en dat is vervelend werken.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Owkee...heb dit topic al enkele keren doorgelezen en zie maar weinig praktijk ervaringen.

Wij zelf doen het echter ook NOOIT.

Bij Focus hebben we het vaak toegepast.
zij hebben complete grid-aardings Kid's. 
Inhoudend:

4x 25meter enkele ader schat tussen de 20-40 mm2 uitgevoerd met ringtong aan bijde einde
8x 5 meter enkele ader ''                                                                                    ''
3x Aardpen van ongeveer 75cm
en een berg scaff-clamps met daardoor een M10 bout/moer/ring/roset.

Toegepast op: Ground-Supports - Truss constructies in layer torens/podia.

Voornamelijk in tenten of buiten evenementen (mysteryland-uitmarkt-koninginenach)

Het verhaal van verplicht aarden van trussing is leuk, maar is wederom zo'n leuk regeltje wat in het leven is geroepen.

FOCUS - FLASHLIGHT gebruiken het, MAAR niet zoals het eigenlijk hoort.

Als je een aarding aanlegt en een pen slaat moet je aan een bepaalde waarde "aardpotentiaal" komen.
Dit dient gemeten te worden.
En dat is niet iets wat je zomaar met een multimeter doet.
Soms is het erg moeilijk om aan de juiste waarde te komen, soms moeten er diversen pennen geslagen worden tot een diepte van al gouw 12 meter.
Dit doe je dus niet met het bijgeleverde vuistje en een pennetje.

Dan nog een praktijk ervaring met dit voorschrift:

KLUS nuon.

Grote feesttent gesplitst in 2 delen, in ieder deel een ground-support met in beide een complete licht-set met dimmers etc.
Bijde op een apparte aggregaat en stroomverdeelinrichting (leuk scrabbelwoord), en de aard pen voor het aarden van dit geheel werd geslagen door een gespecialiseerd bedrijf (haans) bekend van de bliksem afleiders etc.
Daar kwamen dus de 2 kabels van het aard systeem op uit.
Op het eerste gezicht alles netje voor mekaar.
Nu weet iedereen dat stroom de weg van de minste weerstand kiest.(toch?!)
Wat gebeurde er?!:
Op podium 1 was een wissel van set, op het andere podium werd een speach gehouden.
Ik geloof dat het een rotte multi was die omgeprikt werd op het 1e podium waardoor de aardlek er bij podium 1 uit klapte.
Maar het was niet alleen de aardlek op podium 1 maar ook op podium 2. bij de speach..

Knap lullig dus.

Conclussie.

Voor ieder grid zal er dan een apparte "fatsoenlijke" aardpen geslagen moeten worden.

Lijkt me haast geen beginen aan!

Reacties?!



*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## -Bart-

Ik ben niet op de hoogte van de 'echte regelgeving' hier dus mijn overpeizingen

In jouw geval ST, wordt er dus altijd gebruik gemaakt van een agregaat.(Anders maak je natuurlijk gebruik van de systeem aarde en knoop je daar je truss aan)
We gaan nu dus uit van een lekstroom naar de PE, een kortsluiting naar PE zou de zekering doen springen en geen gevaar opleveren.
We gaan er ook vanuit dat je de truss aan de PE van het agregaat knoopt.

Je vraag is dus eigenlijk, hoe goed moet ik het agregaat aarden.

Daarnaast blijf ik bij mijn punt van een jaar geleden dat als je consequent wil aarden alle truss delen onderling moet doorverbinden omdat alu op alu geen gegarandeerde elektrische verbinding maakt.

B.Sliggers

----------


## moderator

Geloof mij Bart, als er een 32A ligt te lekken op je truss dan springt dat echt wel over...ook als je nylonringetjes gebruikt...

Voor mensen die in de toekonst een keer in een messe in Duitsland weg gaan hangen: Vergeet je aarding van je truss nu maar niet, anders doet de TD van de beursorganisatie het en die rekenen stevige prijzen.

Tot zover de praktijkervaring

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## crazydj16

Even een vraagje wat betreft het aarde van de truss.

Heeft 1 van jullie de daadwerkelijke regelgeving wat betreft het aarden van de truss, wij zijn momenteel een beetje aan het rondkijken wat nu wel & niet verplicht is wat betreft veiligheid e.d. en daarom ben ik wel geintresseerd in de voorschriften hiervoor.

Verwijzingen van jullie naar boeken/documentatie/sites betreffende dit onderwerp zou ons ook al een stuk op weg helpen. 

grtz

Leon

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Roland

Als je goed nadenkt is het inderdaad belangrijk dat je je trussje aard. Feesttenten moeten ook altijd geaard worden. Je voedingskabel 3*63 zal eens een lek vertonen. Moet er niet aan denken. 

Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik altijd mijn trussje aan aarde hang.

----------


## Tiemen

Aangezien nog niemand over een ECHTE wettekst gesproken heeft en het dus allemaal 'regeltjes' zijn, zouden we niet beginnen met het onderscheid te maken tussen openlucht-constructies en binnenconstructies. Als je over openlucht spreekt wil je dus:

1-&gt; bliksemafleider
2-&gt; veilighied voor spannings verschillen die op truss zouden komen te staan door kabelbreuk of fixture-breuk

1) het lijkt me logisch om een constructie in openlucht te aarden. Dit zou kunnen via een bestaande wet zijn met een algemen term als "metalen constructies in openlucht moeten geaard zijn met..." (zoals tent, en trussconstructie dus). Als aluminiumkoppelingen te hoge weerstand hebben tegen blikseminslagen en je dus zou moeten bij iedere verbinding kabeltjes leggen, lijkt me een beetje 'dwaas'.

2) dit geldt dus voor binnen- als buitenconstructies. Waarschijnlijk geen wetgeving hierover, want ik zeg maar iets, dan zouden alle vaste truss-installaties in theaters en studios volledig moeten geaard zijn, en dat is zo NIET. Dus ontstaan hier en daar zelf regeltjes. Op deze schaal is het misschien wel zo dat aluminium veel minder goed geleidt dan andere materialen zoals ijzer. Maar om te zeggen dat je alle koppelingen zou moeten overbruggen, lijkt me beetje verregaand. Het is ook zo dat ieder apparaat moet geaard zijn, dus we kunnen er wel vanuitgaan dat als er iets in een apparaat fout gaat de aarding van dat apparaat volstaat. We hebben dus nog de elektrische kabels in de truss. Voor firma's als APR die waarschijnlijk met krachtstroom van 63A en meer tot in truss gaan lijkt het me ook aan te raden om te aarden. Alhoewel. Op het einde van die kabel moet dan een of andere verdeler zitten. En daar bestaat dan wel weer een wetgeving voor (over verdeelkasten). en die verdeelkast zal moeten geaard zijn, en dus ook de truss waar de verdeelkast aanhangt.

Dus hoe je het ook draait of keert, bij evenementen waar blikseminslagen niet mogelijk zijn lijkt het mij niet relevant om aardingspennen te gaan slaan voor truss

Markske

----------


## 21dreams

Als er intresse voor is hoe men precies moet aarden en wat de regels zijn wil ik dit best voor jullie uitzoeken in de NEN 1010 en de NPR 5310. Dus als er intresse voor is hoor ik het wel.

----------


## FiëstaLj

graag

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat: Geloof mij Bart, als er een 32A ligt te lekken op je truss dan springt dat echt wel over...ook als je nylonringetjes gebruikt...








> citaat: Je voedingskabel 3*63 zal eens een lek vertonen. Moet er niet aan denken.



pffff... blijft om te janken.
Mogen jullie mij uitleggen wat het verschil tussen bovengenoemde gevallen en een lekkende 16A (of voor mijn part 1A) kabel is...

Precies, maakt geen reet uit. Jongens, of iets doorslaat hangt alleen af van de spanning, en van de weerstand waarover het moet doorslaan. 
Hetzelfde geldt voor hoe dood je gaat als je je tengels in een stopcontact steekt. Echt alleen afhankelijk van de spanning (230V, om aan 380 te komen moet je al 2 fasen tegelijk hangen, ben je echt raar bezig), je lichaamsweerstand (zweet!) en hoe makkelijk de stroom je lichaam weer kan verlaten.





> citaat:Nu weet iedereen dat stroom de weg van de minste weerstand kiest.(toch?!)



Weet ik niks van. Nouja, das overdreven, maar klopt niet helemaal. Het GROOTSTE deel van de stroom kiest de weg met de minste weerstand. De stroom zal zich omgekeerd-evenredig aan de verschillende weerstanden verdelen.
Gelukkig is onze lichaamsweerstand behoorlijk hoog, en zal je bij een geaard apparaat (meestal) nergens last van hebben.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## R. den Ridder

Is de NEN 1010 in deze de raadgever?

zo ja, hoe doe je het dan wanneer vuurwerk wordt gebruikt?
in ruimtes met explosieven is namelijk de NEN 1010 niet van toepassing.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## moderator

onderwerp verhuisd van licht naar rigging forum, dit nar aanleidign van discusie op de chat.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## axs

Metalen constructies waarop belichtingsarmaturen zijn bevestigd of waarlangs kabels of leidingen lopen, moeten zijn geaard. 

Om te voorkomen dat bij onderbreking van de aardkabel de totale aarde niet meer werkt, moet de aarde stervormig zijn uitgevoerd. Wanneer de aarde in serie wordt uitgevoerd zal bij een onderbreking van de aardleiding een gedeelte van de aarding niet meer effectief zijn.

Bron: Arbo Handboek (1997) 


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Metalen constructies waarop belichtingsarmaturen zijn bevestigd of waarlangs kabels of leidingen lopen, moeten zijn geaard.



En dat is m dus!
Als ik een frame bouw voor een reclamezuil, of een projectiedoek of een groundsupport voor een scheidingswand van geluidsabsorberende doeken... dan komt er geen armatuur aan te pas. En als het op hoogte is koppel ik de stroom af van de takels... waarom zou ik die zooi in vredesnaam aarden.
Wie met de gevaren aankomt (de lichtboeren, is ook verantwoordelijk voor de aarding!) <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: 
Daar had ik al zowiezo gen verstand van.. stond vroeger zelf ook "aardpennen" met mijn voorhamer in de grond te slaan van steigerbuizen (2m) en tentankers (80cm) enz... maar uiteindelijk bellek dat ik maar wat lag aan te klooien toen ik eens met een aardingsmeneer heb gepraat... nadat ik hem 11 (elf!)m koperen staaf de grond in heb zien janken voordat ie op zijn meter de goede weerstand kon aflezen. <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> (ik denk nog steeds dat ie destijds met zijn staven scheef is gegaan door een harde steen of kleilaag oid en uiteindelijk horizontaal is verder gegaan. 
Net zoals ze nu willen (maar niet mogen!) boren naar gas onder de Waddenzee. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
Zoals de producent verantwoordelijk is voor licht geluid agregaat catering enz is ie ook verantwoordelijk voor de aarding... ook voor de stalen bühneonderbouw en de tribunes voor het publiek! 
Is er geen gevaar voor "lekkende stroom" dan is er ook geen aarding nodig. We hebben het ook hier weer over een RisicoAnalyse.

*Let's break things better*

----------


## Gert Jan

Het verhaal is niet zo moeilijk volgens mij.

Over het aarding verhaal heb ik intern duidelijke afspraken kunnen maken (en ook met sommige van mijn klanten) 

Door het gebruik van Multikabels door de lichtboeren is er op 8 groepen maar 1 aarde draadje, en kan het dus onder meer hierdoor flink misgaan (heb ik me laten vertellen).

Diegene die aanklooit met spanning en stroom op de trussen zorgd maar voor de aarding. Hoe kan ik als rigging-bedrijf mijn trussen fatsoenlijk aarden zonder in de spannings-toevoer en -distributie van de lichtboer te knoeien ? Wil ik dus helemaal niet. Een podiumbouwer gaat ook zijn podium niet aarden. Dat zal de de stroom-boer moeten doen.

Duidelijk verhaal lijkt mij.

Groeten Gert Jan

----------


## moderator

keej helder betoog van de riggers...

Die leggen de verantwoording bij een andere productie partij neer, maar we zijn het er over eens dat het wel moet gebeuren?

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Die leggen de verantwoording bij een andere productie partij neer, maar we zijn het er over eens dat het wel moet gebeuren?



Op het moment dat daar in een serieuze reden voor is: Absoluut!!  Maar dan ook door iemand die er echt sjoege van heeft.
Een rigger is geen "stromoloog", netzogoed als een "decibelist" geen rigger is of een "vidiot" een lampeneur, of een cateraar verstand heeft van agregaten. 
Maar allemaal weten ze in elk geval wel hoe koffie moet smaken!  :Smile: 
Er wordt al heel wat afgeknoeid,( zie ook de krachtstroom-verloopjes-discussie elders!) en als het eens mis gaat is dat in elk geval gemakkelijk wijzen!  :Smile: 

*Let's break things better*

----------


## lightman.info

Rinus maakt zich er terecht gemakshalve vanaf, daar er nog steeds onduidelijkheid is, door wie de uitvoering dient te geschieden. Bij wie de verantwoordelijk ligt is echter wel duidelijk. Dat is dus bij de opdrachtgever en/of de producent. Over de regelgeving hoeven we verder niet veel woorden vuil te maken, die is duidelijk en te vinden in o.a. de normeringsbladen van NEN 1010/3140 en NPR 5310

Bijvoorbeeld:

NEN 1010
413.1.3 
TN-stelsel

413.1.3.1 
Metalen gestellen moeten door een beschermingsleiding met het geaarde punt van het stroomstelsel zijn verbonden. Het stroomstelsel moet nabij elke energietransformator of generator met aarde zijn verbonden. In het algemeen is het geaarde punt het sterpunt.

Als er geen sterpunt is, of als dit niet toegankelijk is, moet een fase van de voeding met aarde worden verbonden. In dat geval moeten deze faseleiding en de beschermingsleiding van elkaar gescheiden worden uitgevoerd.


Hans Graafmans, Project manager Flashlight Rental.

----------


## DJ Pim

al mijn lampen zijn geaard, en staan in contact met elkaar, dmv. staal/ijzer, dus al de ene een shock geeft vangt die het zelf de andere het op...

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)

----------


## lightman.info

helaas, dat is volgens de normen dus niet voldoende

----------


## -Bart-

Al vind ik dat je hier enorm mee moet uitkijken, een slecht aardpunt zoals ff een pinnetje in de grond bij het aggregaat, brengt meer gevaarlijke situaties dan het voorkomt.

----------


## peentje

In een groot aantal gevallen waarbij gebruik gemaakt wordt van een aggregaat (met of zonder aarde-pen) is vaak ook een vaste stroomvoorziening aanwezig. (Sporthallen, voetbalvelden, evenementenlokaties)&gt; In dat geval LIJKT het me het verstandigst de aarde aan te sluiten op de aarde van de vaste stroomvoorziening. Een goede wandcontactdoos is in mijn ogen al gauw toereikend.


if you can't be funny, be noisy

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Peentje en Bart....
Met Peentje ben ik het niet eens, maar met Bart wel!
er is hier toch sprake van een verantwoordelijke handeling of niet?
dan moeten we ook niet gaan zitten 'klooien', of 'denken' dat we het wel weten enz.
De mate van aarding is m.i. afhankelijk van de te verwachten sluiting en de mogelijkheid van een goede afvoer.
Gaat er hier dan niets iets op met I en V en A en R enz enz je- weet-wel, met stroomsterkte, spanning, weerstand enzovoort! Een welke voorwaarden daarvoor gelden bij welke omstandigheden ... shoot me! 
Ik wil het ook eigenlijk niet eens weten: als het onweert en bliksemt klim ik echt niet meer in de groundsupport of rooftowers! 
Ook al zit er een 500q als aardkabel! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
En voor al die @$*&!?-lampjes zijn vast ook wel prachtige lekstroom-kansgrootte-formules, maar je zult die pen of kabel altijd moeten doormeten op het goed voldoen aan de eisen uit die formule!

En riggers gebruiken nou eenmaal andere formules dan stroomboeren!
Afgezien dan van 'de binnenkant van de electromotor', <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> maar ja , daar snap ik toch ook al geen bal van <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.
De enige pennen die ik nog de grond ik knal zijn de ankerpennen voor een tui-kabel! Want dat kan ik wel uitrekenen, en dat hoort ook bij mijn verantwoordelijkheid. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Wie is hier de zwakste schakel?
*

----------


## -Bart-

We halen nu volledig 2 dingen door elkaar het aarden van truss en het aarden van een agregaat. Let daarop bij het doorlezen van deze thread!






> citaat:Een goede wandcontactdoos is in mijn ogen al gauw toereikend.



<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle> Enig id waarom de aarddraden minimaal even dik zijn als de rest van de geleiders? Niet zozeer omdat die licht een geluidjongens zich zograag een hernia sleuren!

Een van de voornaamste funkties van de aarde draad is het voeren van de !kortsluitstroom! in het geval dat een spanningsvoerende geleider in contact komt met een geleidend gestel.
Als jij de aarde van de agregaat gemakshalve even aan de aarde van een WCD hangt, en de aarde draad wordt gebruikt waar hij voor bedoeld is, het geleiden van een kortsluitstroom van een bijvoorbeeld 64A kabel oid*dan gaat dat 2.5mm2tje in no-time over in gas-vormige toestand.* of steekt enkele tientallen meters pvcpijp in de fik.

Nee leuk zulksoort aanbevelingen!

----------


## peentje

> citaat: Een goede wandcontactdoos is in mijn ogen al gauw toereikend



Moet ik iedereen nog uitleggen dat als je met KRACHTSTROOM werkt je NIET moet gaan kloten met de eerste de beste wandcontactdoos waar toevallig de oplader van je mobieltje inhangt??????? 

Een krachtstroomvoorziening aarden doe je officieel en als het niet anders kan zoek je een BETROUWBARE krachtstroomWCD niets anders.. Op mijn bedrijf zijn alle machines met een vaste aardedraad door een erkende installateur geaard op de vaste aarde in de verschillende onderverdeelkasten... En in die kasten zitten vaak nog stoppen in die de 63 ampere overschrijden... 

Dat soort kasten ga ik echt niet open schroeven om de aardedraad zo goed mogelijk te verbinden.

Thuis heb ik mijn PC verbonden met de radiatorleiding, dat is in dat geval afdoende maar als je niets anders hebt? Ik weet trouwens dat mijn radiatoren officieel zijn geaard, zelf gezien en laten doen. 
Mijn PC draaitniet op krachtstroom dus is het voldoende om die paar volt af te voeren via een draadje en een klemmetje.

Wie levert er trouwens een pen bij de aggregaat die voorzien is van een bewijs van goede werking....????


if you can't be funny, be noisy

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: Een goede wandcontactdoos is in mijn ogen al gauw toereikend
> 			
> ...



Hallo Peentje,
1. Nee nou wordt ie mooi, het is potdomme je eigen citaat dat je nu gaat zitten ontkennen! Waar was die smilie!?
2. Dat is mijn standpunt! Dat is de man die daarvoor is opgeleid en de juiste materialen en apparatuur bezit!
3. Funny is dit niet, maar noisy wordt je zeker!

*Wie is hier de zwakste schakel?
*

----------


## peentje

> citaat:het is potdomme je eigen citaat dat je nu gaat zitten ontkennen!



NIETS ONTKENNEN, Als ik alles tot op de letter moet en ga uitleggen had ik wel voor leraar kunnen gaan leren maar dat ben ik niet....

IK schreef GOEDE, niet 'DE EERSTE DE BESTE' (nu duidelijk?) In mijn ogen is een 220 volt wcd niet goed als je met 380 volt speelt!!!!!!!!!

Ik heb dan misschien niet de ervaring die jij hebt maar ik heb nog wel een beetje gezond verstand die ik nog dagelijks gebruik... Maar als ik met mensen moet werken die hun (gezonde?) verstand niet gebruiken wil ik niet bij hen in de buurt zijn, mijn leven is mij lief.....





> citaat:Let's break things better



Volgens mij voel jij je wel thuis bij het plaatselijke demontage bedrijf...

Dit is in deze topic mijn laatste opmerking, gegroet....

if you can't be funny, be noisy

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:Mijn PC draaitniet op krachtstroom dus is het voldoende om die paar volt af te voeren via een draadje en een klemmetje.



Nu word ik toch een beetje geirriteerd. Ik wil best wel in discussie gaan over veiligheid. Maar dan moet men geen verwarring gaan schoppen. Een goede wcd is voor veel lezers, gewoon de eerste de beste. Wat jij thuis me je pc doet zal me een @#$zorg wezen. Dat jij denkt wat veilig thuis is, heeft geen relatie met welke NEN norm dan ook.

Om de hele aardingsregelgeving een beetje kort samen te vatten:

Elk geleidend gestel dat onderdeel is van een apparaat of installatie, dat door elk denkbaar defect spanningsvoerend zou kunnen worden dient op het aardpotentiaal gehouden te worden. Hierbij dient men rekening te houden met hierbij optredende kortsluitstromen.

----------


## Gast1401081

En hoeperdepoep zat op de stoep...

Mooi, ff wat duidelijkheid scheppen.

1 alle metalen aan te raken delen of delen die onder spanning kunnen komen te staan moeten worden ge-aard. Geldt dus ook voor het ijzer in je effectrack, en voor je statieven. Vandaar dat meestal met een bout gewerkt wordt waar je je licht-bar mee "in" je statief krast, en datt-ie dan ook vast zit voor de stroom, en niet alleen voor de stevigheid...

2 dat aarden gebeurt met 
a 25 mm kwadraat onbeschermd
b 16 mm kwadraat vertind
c  6 mm kwadraat in buis of andere bescherming, (kist, rack??)

met als extra
d de helft van je nominale kerndoorsnede van je vooding als de voeding dikker is dan 10 kwadraat. ( naar BOVEN afgerond.)

tot zover het evangelie ....


PS, mag er een link naar het technisch forum??? ik had bijna deze discussie gemist.


sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat: Weet een van jullie ook wat de maximale aardverspreidingsweerstand mag zijn? Of meten jullie toch nooit ??? Want als een dwaas een draadje in de grond steken is ook niet de bedoeling.



waarschijnlijk het zelfde al in huis...max. 140 Ohm maar hoe lager, hoe beter...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Mijn PC draaitniet op krachtstroom dus is het voldoende om die paar volt af te voeren via een draadje en een klemmetje.



Of ik snap het niet, of Peentje slaat de plank mis. Je krijgt het met een krachtaansluiting niet voor elkaar om ergens meer spanning op te zetten dan met een normale 220 aansluiting.
Wellicht krijg je ergens meer spanning *over*, maar das toch een stuk minder gevaarlijk.

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: ...of Peentje slaat de plank mis. Je krijgt het met een krachtaansluiting niet voor elkaar om ergens meer spanning op te zetten dan met een normale 220 aansluiting.



Ik vroeg me ook al af of P. ooit 'op' elke faseleider gemeten heeft, en of we nou alleen maar blijven praten over spanning of dat er misschien ook over stroomsterkte nagedacht moet worden...
Maar ik begreep dat de "noisy bijdragen" al over zijn, dan kunnen weer gewoon over het goed en verantwoord aarden van truss hebben!

*Wie is hier de zwakste schakel?
*

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ook wat stroomsterkte betreft wordt er hier (eigenlijk overal) erg vaak een grote fout gemaakt. Zo lijken nog steeds heel veel mensen te denken dat en 63A aansluiting meer pijn doet dat een 16A. Die mensen kan ik gerust stellen met het feit dat je hartje het doorgaans begeeft als het lichaam een stroom van 50mA te geleiden krijgt. Vandaar ook dat een aardlek doorgaans op 30mA is afgesteld.

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:
> Ook wat stroomsterkte betreft wordt er hier (eigenlijk overal) erg vaak een grote fout gemaakt. Zo lijken nog steeds heel veel mensen te denken dat en 63A aansluiting meer pijn doet dat een 16A. Die mensen kan ik gerust stellen met het feit dat je hartje het doorgaans begeeft als het lichaam een stroom van 50mA te geleiden krijgt. Vandaar ook dat een aardlek doorgaans op 30mA is afgesteld.



Voor de kenners die het verschil kunnen *voelen* tussen een fase afgezekerd op 16A of 64A, er staat nog steeds een kratje bier op!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:... je hartje het doorgaans begeeft als het lichaam een stroom van 50mA te geleiden krijgt. Vandaar ook dat een aardlek doorgaans op 30mA is afgesteld.



De truc zit toch anders in elkaar. Het heeft ermee te maken dat de maximale aardweerstand ( van  het aangeraakte metaal naar de aardpin..) een maximale waarde heeft. De veilige spanning volgens NEN 1010 is 50 volt, de maximale stroom is bij aanraking dan 50/ max.aardweerstand = 30 mA. Gaat je aarding ver naar beneden (optimaliseren!!), dan mag de aardlek zelfs oplopen naar 0,5 A ( = 500 mA. )  Maar dan moet je aarding wel gemeten en getest worden...

Dit is ook de reden dat een krachtstroombron nooit zomaar omgezet mag worden in een 220 bron. ( dimmerpacks-shocko uit). De aardweerstand blijft gelijk, terwijl je spanning bij een defect op kan lopen naar 400V. Dan voldoet je aardlek niet meer aan die 50V norm, maar zou naar beneden bijgesteld moeten worden om die 50 V als maximale aanraakspanning te garanderen. En dat gebeurt dus niet, dus geen sterpunt maken in tijdelijke installaties.

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Leg mij eens uit hoe je 400V op een kapot apparaat kan krijgen? Dat vat ik niet helemaal, maarja, als Gerard het zegt...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## FiëstaLj

meerdere fases los in een apparaat met kracht in ?

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Dan loopt het stroompje van fase naar fase, tussen apparaat en aarde staat dan nog steeds geen 400V.

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Gast1401081

als je nul wegvalt....2 fases zwaar belast( eindstacks), de derde bijna niet ( mengtafel ofzo): zwevende nul, en de derde fase loopt richting 400V.

Maar dit is een utfse-probleem

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Okee, duidelijk... Het kan dus inderdaad wel. Bedankt voor de uitleg, eindelijk eens een onderbouwd verhaal i.p.v. stoere-jongens-taal.

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Sorry Mac, maar na er ff goed over nagedacht te hebben geloof ik dat ik het toch nog niet helemaal snap...
In het geval wat jij omschrijft is het toch niet zo dat de spanning op die ene licht belaste fse oploopt, maar dat de zwevende nul oploopt. Hierddor staat er inderdaad tussen de zwevende nul en de licht belaste fase een spanning die richting 400V loopt, maar tussen aarde en die fase blijft dan toch nog steeds 230V staan? En dan kan het nog steeds niet dat je een optater van 400V krijgt als je die fase vastpakt...

Of ben ik echt zo dom?


Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Gast1401081

bijna...je hebt gelijk dat tov het sterpunt(=nul) die rare spanning staat, en niet tov aarde. 
Maar op dat moment gaan ook je eindverbruikstoestellen eraan, met alle gevolgen van dien. ( soms alleen maar zekering, soms explosies.)En wat er dan allemaal niet kan gebeuren...Vandaar dat kracht en licht gescheiden dienen te zijn.

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## rigging-moderator

Beste Daan en Mac,

Dit is het rigging-forum hoor.
Zullen we het weer toegespitst houden op het onderwerp van het Aarden van Truss? <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>
Anders moeten we het topic misschien openbreken of weer terugzetten naar het Technische Forum.
Het enige dat in jullie gedetailleerde discussie nog wat raakpunten heeft met de rigging is de krachtstroomvoeding van electrotakels. <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Rigging-forum

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: het sterpunt(=nul)



Hallo Mac,
De "Rigorator" slaat wat mij betreft ook de spijker op zijn kop. 
Dat van ster en driehoek heb ik wel eens "aan den inhuringhe" mogen ervaren, bij het huren van Verlindes van die grote lichtfirma in Lier, Belgie.... dat werden "overmatig gebakken windingen", <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> want de Schots/Duitse rigger, die ik ook had ingehuurd vanwege extreme drukte, was ik vergeten te waarschuwen om te letten op die ster/driehoekschakelaars! 
Maar verder schuift de inhoud van dit onderwerp wel erg ver af van rigging-topics. 
Als is het risico van een opneuker uit een motorkabel (3-fasen 400V!) mischien nog wel erger dan een lichtkabel. En ook daarvan zijn voorbeelden bekend, bij een groundsupport waarbij een mafkees de kabels in het sleeve-block had laten vastlopen. 
Toch maar weer verder dus, met het aarden van de truss!!

*Als Murphy zich met Newton heeft bemoeit, kun jij weer beginnen op de vloer!!*

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: het sterpunt(=nul)
> 			
> ...




Voor de insiders...


phlippo-s  <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>




De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## KoenB

Axs :-D
niets meer op te zeggen.

Als is mijn mening wel dat op de grote evenementen de aarding maar moet geplaats worden door iemand die er verantwoordlijk voor is en het correct kan plaatsen. En kan uitmeten. En als ze me dan opdragen om er op in te pikken zal ik de truss er wel op aansluiten.

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------

